# Possibly Great News: Democrats are trying to extend your extra $600 per week Socialism Money till January 31 2021.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021.


If you rely on this money or Uber job don't worry, you gonna pay the full amount plus percentage after that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> If you rely on this money or Uber job don't worry, you gonna pay the full amount plus percentage after that.


Who is going to pay? And what full amount?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just look the other way & sell off a few RIGHTS . . .



Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


NEVER TRUST A GUY WHOS HEAD IS ALMOST AS WIDE AS HIS SHOULDERS !

( even his tailor cant cover it up with a narrow lapel)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1. 1200$ stimulus check and 600$PUA until Jan
2. 2000$a month/person for 12 months and 1000$ a month for another 12 months, total 24 months, cost almost 10 trillion 
3. 2000$ a month/person for 6 months , 
4. 2000$ a month/person for 12 months


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> 1. 1200$ stimulus check and 600$PUA until Jan
> 2. 2000$a month/person for 12 months and 1000$ a month for another 12 months, total 24 months, cost almost 10 trillion
> 3. 2000$ a month/person for 6 months ,
> 4. 2000$ a month/person for 12 months


Backed by " PETRO DOLLARS ".

( AT LEAST OIL ISNT TRADING NEGATIVE . . . 
LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO . . .)


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

mbd said:


> 1. 1200$ stimulus check and 600$PUA until Jan
> 2. 2000$a month/person for 12 months and 1000$ a month for another 12 months, total 24 months, cost almost 10 trillion
> 3. 2000$ a month/person for 6 months ,
> 4. 2000$ a month/person for 12 months


And free Amazon Prime for Everyone!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New Uber said:


> And free Amazon Prime for Everyone!


TIME FOR THE ROBOTS TO TAKE CARE OF US ALL .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


You just gave me a reason to, strongly, oppose this bill and vote straight Republican. Socialism SUCKS.

And, of course, tips are included. I say man up and get out and work.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


BTW: The Senate will not pass this bill. Nor will the President sign it.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You just gave me a reason to, strongly, oppose this bill and vote straight Republican. Socialism SUCKS.
> 
> And, of course, tips are included. I say man up and get out and work.
> 
> ...


Divide bill in half and you'll see it get signed


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Divide in half and make sure that the big business and wealthy minority get the majority of it.
(you know, the Republican't way of sharing)


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Ha not in an election year they’re cutting checks no one is going to put their name on anything denying out of work Americans a life line, however I’m sure it’ll be “reevaluated” in November.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Divide in half and make sure that the big business and wealthy minority get the majority of it.
> (you know, the Republican't way of sharing)


Damn right. That's my way to do it.

All the more reason to vote Trump 2020!
&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
&#128676;&#128676;&#128676;
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021


Shortly after he took office in 2001, G.W. Bush made a remark about income taxes. He stated that the American People had been overcharged for years and that he had come to ask for a refund.

For years, the government has been stealing my money and wasting it. I look at this as a partial restitution of what it has stolen from me. The same goes for the District of Columbia local government. The Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia actually has added a "state supplement" to what the Feds are passing out to us.



MiamiKid said:


> The Senate will not pass this bill. Nor will the President sign it.


.............in its current form, probably not......................likely it will not even make it out of Committee.................

If, however, Upchuck Shoeinmouth can keep his foot out of his mouth, perhaps Mc*Con*nell will be willing to work with the Democrats on this.



MikeSki said:


> Divide bill in half and you'll see it get signed


You might get that.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

State income subsidization could take place just as easily in a fascist, social democratic, or socialist country. Even a monarchy could manage distributing funds to people. "Free money" has its uses, but it isn't necessarily _socialist_. It is interesting to me (as a socialist and someone who is skeptical about universal basic income except in a rare crisis) how excited many people who are not particularly left-leaning are about "free stuff".

I think that subsidizing people staying home (briefly, but not indefinitely) is justifiable, but not on socialist grounds. The money is a patch on a broken economy, and a humanitarian gesture to the underemployed, but it is no socialist dream. Socialism is about mobilizing workers in a society, but it is not about subsidizing people who could otherwise be productive.

In other words, keep your free stuff out of my socialism. The safety net in a society should be for those who have fallen, and hopefully we won't need to do that for working adults in a pandemic for too much longer.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

This bill is dead on arrival.

Republicans know that extending unemployment further than the already abusive PUA program will guarantee a recession as workers chose to stay unemployed into next year and Trump would own that.

Wont happen. Forgetaboutit.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Free money is too expensive. Your decedents will pay the bill many times over.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Free money is too expensive. Your decedents will pay the bill many times over.
> 
> View attachment 461075


RIP Sam.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Free money is too expensive. Your decedents will pay the bill many times over.


In another ten years, the story of the century will be the rebellion of the millennial against the draconian new taxes then needed to pay interest on the $30-40 trillion debt and the social security/medicare for the surviving boomers. As the boomers die, the millennials will become the majority and they will repudiate the debt owed to China and slash the social security payments being made to seniors. Gotta happen.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> In another ten years, the story of the century will be the rebellion of the millennial against the draconian new taxes then needed to pay interest on the $30-40 trillion debt and the social security/medicare for the surviving boomers. As the boomers die, the millennials will become the majority and they will repudiate the debt owed to China and slash the social security payments being made to seniors. Gotta happen.


Most people cannot save money&#129300;why&#129300;
How much will a apt cost in 2030&#129300;
First stimulus of 2 trillion plus, only 10% went directly to people &#128516;
*$3 trillion coronavirus bill includes $5 MILLION for lawmakers to buy new laptops and upgrade WiFi to cope with working remotely &#128516;
That is 10,000$ a Congress person &#128516;*


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


By January, anyone still sitting at home being useless will be replaced by a robot. Best of luck. Would love to chat more, but gotta go to work now. I need to start saving to pay for the new taxes Democrats will need to implement to pay for their patricial programs. Keep milking the system, kids.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


Republicans already said there's no way in hell they'd approve that stimulus plan


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Free money is too expensive. Your decedents will pay the bill many times over.
> 
> View attachment 461075


And those spending don't care. They can borrow now for cheap and raise taxes forever.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Conservatives have pushed for TENS OF TRILLIONS of Taxpayer Paid Corporate Socialism for decades.
Tax Subsidies for Energy Companies, Stadiums and Arenas paid for by Taxpayers, Taxpayer Paid Socialism for Israel, Egypt, etc, Bailouts for Billionaires and Corporations, The Iraq War, Afghanistan War, and many other Socialist Programs costing Tens of Trillions of Dollars are brought to you by Conservatives. Conservatives LOVE Socialism for anyone whose net worth is more than 10 million, and the richer the more socialism they'll get. Conservatives only hate Socialism for The Working Class and The Middle Class.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

At least 50% of the stimulus payouts should go directly to the people . If I am going to be paying in the future, I want bigger part of the stimulus.👍


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MikeSki said:


> And those spending don't care. They can borrow now for cheap and raise taxes forever.


You are reminding me of something Munchkin said yesterday about not being concerned about raising another 3 trillion because they can lock in low rates.

That is a very misleading statement. Treasury Notes, Bills, and Bonds have varying maturity dates ranges from weeks to years. Much of US debt is on the shorter side of the spectrum. This debt has to be rolled over periodically (read: constantly) and if rates rise the cost of the debt rises when it rolls. So any sentences about debt including the phrase "locked in" is simply oratory.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I hope this passes. This is great for those getting state unemployment and the extra $600 per week from the Feds. I would love to get more socialism in my bank account till January 31st 2021. It's not worth risking your life and getting Covid-19 for cheap scumbags that don't tip.


Well, if a YouTube click-baiter says it's going to happen, I guess you can take it to the bank.

On the other hand...

https://www.businessinsider.com/lin...mployment-benefit-over-our-dead-bodies-2020-4


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Shortly after he took office in 2001, G.W. Bush made a remark about income taxes. He stated that the American People had been overcharged for years and that he had come to ask for a refund.
> 
> For years, the government has been stealing my money and wasting it. I look at this as a partial restitution of what it has stolen from me. The same goes for the District of Columbia local government. The Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia actually has added a "state supplement" to what the Feds are passing out to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> You are reminding me of something Munchkin said yesterday about not being concerned about raising another 3 trillion because they can lock in low rates.
> 
> That is a very misleading statement. Treasury Notes, Bills, and Bonds have varying maturity dates ranges from weeks to years. Much of US debt is on the shorter side of the spectrum. This debt has to be rolled over periodically (read: constantly) and if rates rise the cost of the debt rises. So any sentences about debt including the phrase "locked in" is simply oratory.


Pelosi said it too, both sides are cashing in on this one


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> State income subsidization could take place just as easily in a fascist, social democratic, or socialist country. Even a monarchy could manage distributing funds to people. "Free money" has its uses, but it isn't necessarily _socialist_. It is interesting to me (as a socialist and someone who is skeptical about universal basic income except in a rare crisis) how excited many people who are not particularly left-leaning are about "free stuff".
> 
> I think that subsidizing people staying home (briefly, but not indefinitely) is justifiable, but not on socialist grounds. The money is a patch on a broken economy, and a humanitarian gesture to the underemployed, but it is no socialist dream. Socialism is about mobilizing workers in a society, but it is not about subsidizing people who could otherwise be productive.
> 
> In other words, keep your free stuff out of my socialism. The safety net in a society should be for those who have fallen, and hopefully we won't need to do that for working adults in a pandemic for too much longer.


You are thinking too much for this place. In the simplified world of UP politics, Socialism = free money for all, regardless. Capitalism = let those who aren't smart enough to be rich eat cake, regardless.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> You are thinking too much for this place. In the simplified world of UP politics, Socialism = free money for all, regardless. Capitalism = let those who aren't smart enough to be rich eat cake, regardless.


Leave me alone, fascist.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> You are thinking too much for this place. In the simplified world of UP politics, Socialism = free money for all, regardless. Capitalism = let those who aren't smart enough to be rich eat cake, regardless.


Minor correction:

Capitalism = let those who aren't smart enough to be rich eat ice cream, regardless.

Sincerely,

Mansion Nancy


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

There will be no humans left if people keep going outside. The second and third waves of 1918 were the deadliest. We have the data, and 45 yr olds are still dying in some countries in 2-3 days.

Although mostly old people dying reduces the strain on economy, SSI and medicare, I don't want that to happen. I am anti-socialism, but I will give you 2k per month, if you promise to stay at home and not travel. That's what the government wants you to do. How long? It's not in our control. Slowing the spread, and making sure doctors and nurses stay healthy, is one way of helping the community prepare in case the second and third wave arrive.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You just gave me a reason to, strongly, oppose this bill and vote straight Republican. Socialism SUCKS.
> 
> And, of course, tips are included. I say man up and get out and work.
> 
> ...


Dead On Arrival in the Senate


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

How about just skip collecting taxes on 2020.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All these so called aid pkgs have caring, patriotic , make you feel good names.:smiles:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

hpdriver said:


> There will be no humans left if people keep going outside. The second and third waves of 1918 were the deadliest. We have the data, and 45 yr olds are still dying in some countries in 2-3 days.
> 
> Although mostly old people dying reduces the strain on economy, SSI and medicare, I don't want that to happen. I am anti-socialism, but I will give you 2k per month, if you promise to stay at home and not travel. That's what the government wants you to do. How long? It's not in our control. Slowing the spread, and making sure doctors and nurses stay healthy, is one way of helping the community prepare in case the second and third wave arrive.


Oh yes, the infamous 2nd and 3rd waves Doctors Doom have warned us about. Everyone stay inside until 2022 for Heaven's sake!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Minor correction:
> 
> Capitalism = let those who aren't smart enough to be rich eat ice cream, regardless.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

hpdriver said:


> There will be no humans left if people keep going outside. The second and third waves of 1918 were the deadliest. We have the data, and 45 yr olds are still dying in some countries in 2-3 days.
> 
> Although mostly old people dying reduces the strain on economy, SSI and medicare, I don't want that to happen. I am anti-socialism, but I will give you 2k per month, if you promise to stay at home and not travel. That's what the government wants you to do. How long? It's not in our control. Slowing the spread, and making sure doctors and nurses stay healthy, is one way of helping the community prepare in case the second and third wave arrive.


The economy HAS to reopen. Period. It will be a full fledged 1930s style depression otherwise. Or even much worse.

We are dangerously close to economic catastrophe. Like a few months. No, we absolutely CANNOT remain shut for a couple years.

And California needs to step up. President Trump is spot on.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Just look the other way & sell off a few RIGHTS . . .
> 
> 
> NEVER TRUST A GUY WHOS HEAD IS ALMOST AS WIDE AS HIS SHOULDERS !
> ...


True. But methinks Forbes' neck and shoulder proportions are usually in line...

*New Proposal Would Extend $600 Unemployment Benefit Indefinitely Until Coronavirus Crisis Ends*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...y-until-coronavirus-crisis-ends/#6886a8f8137d


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For years, the government has been stealing my money and wasting it.


Wasn't wasted, they really needed to stock up on lots of $300 ashtrays and $400 hammers. :wink:



MiamiKid said:


> Damn right. That's my way to do it.
> 
> All the more reason to vote Trump 2020!
> &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
> ...


Uhhhmmm.... yea, pass. &#128528;



_Tron_ said:


> Free money is too expensive. Your decedents will pay the bill many times over.
> 
> View attachment 461075


It's not expensive at all: 19.6 cents to print each $100 note! :roflmao:

https://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/currency_12771.htm


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Dead On Arrival in the Senate


Yep. Unless Nancy is willing to cut 90% of the pork out of it. But it wasn't created to pass, it was created to pacify the far-left wing of the party and scapegoat Republicans for not voting for Porkasaurus Rex.










MiamiKid said:


> And California needs to step up. President Trump is spot on.


We interrupt our regular broadcast schedule for an important announcement...










https://www.thedailybeast.com/mike-...at-in-californias-25th-congressional-district


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yep. Unless Nancy is willing to cut 90% of the pork out of it. But it wasn't created to pass, it was created to pacify the far-left wing of the party and scapegoat Republicans for not voting for Porkasaurus Rex.


Impeccable logic.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: The Senate will not pass this bill. Nor will the President sign it.


For once I hope you're right.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yep. Unless Nancy is willing to cut 90% of the pork out of it. But it wasn't created to pass, it was created to pacify the far-left wing of the party and scapegoat Republicans for not voting for Porkasaurus Rex.
> View attachment 461221
> 
> 
> ...


Never disliked a female more in my life.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

the very fact that the OP writes "great news" in the subject line is a reflection of the education level of people who drive for uber - basically, clueless folks who don't understand that "printing money" is not going to solve problems, but just cause MASSIVE inflation down the line.

don't you think if printing money had no negative consequences, then every politician seeking an election win, would just cut checks for a million bucks for every person out there?

democrat politicians know the people who vote for them in general do not have the mental capacity to realize the damage this will cause eventually. just like a child doesn't realize that when his daddy tells him "stay at home and do your homework", he's saying that for his own good, likewise uber drivers (at least some of them) have no clue how much damage all this printed money will cause, if done in excess. instead, they cluelessly write "great news".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

They likely drew up this bill knowing it wouldn't pass. They're probably just trying to show the _little guy_ that they're the party that cares! Please vote for them! It's the evil republicans that shoot this down because they don't care about you!!

:laugh:


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> They likely drew up this bill knowing it wouldn't pass. They're probably just trying to show the _little guy_ that they're the party that cares! Please vote for them! It's the evil republicans that shoot this down because they don't care about you!!
> 
> :laugh:


It warms my heart to know that at least some uber drivers have sense.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> It warms my heart to know that at least some uber drivers have sense.


Thanks brother but I'm not a driver. I used to be an evil paxhole though!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Putting aside the bill and the many economic issues it will surely create:



ColdRider said:


> It's the evil republicans...


They are.



ColdRider said:


> ...because they don't care about you!!


They don't.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Putting aside the bill and the many economic issues it will surely create:
> 
> They are.
> 
> ...


Both parties don't care? Ok got it.

Just lol at thinking anyone cares about you besides close friends and family. Forget waiting around for any politician to make life easier for you.

If you want something, grow a pair and go get it.

:smiles:


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Politics aside, good for anyone if they can get it but I would have rather seen an average of 2 people get regular unemployment or their normal pay for every person who get an extra $600.

That money could, and maybe should, have been used to help states expand their normal unemployment. Then if anything was left over, be used towards extra stimulus or allowing more people to be included in it who were not eligible or even those who were reduced.

Now we have some not looking to return to work even when safe and others who have had to wait in line at food banks because their state can't fulfill their UI claims.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If they are going to spend 10 trillion ,why don’t they give each person 50,000$ apiece, and forget about all other bull s*** causes. Let people figure it out( very very dangerous move , most will blow 50,000 in 3 months).
Let few companies file bankruptcy and restructure.I don’t care about what the city and state does. As long as they pick up my trash, I am good.👍
:smiles::thumbup:


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> They likely drew up this bill knowing it wouldn't pass. They're probably just trying to show the _little guy_ that they're the party that cares! Please vote for them! It's the evil republicans that shoot this down because they don't care about you!!
> 
> :laugh:


Imagine IF republicans play the game , deny the bill and draw 10trillion dollars bill with additional 9999$ per month for the rest of your life


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I have better chances of writing a bill and getting it passed, the dems are desperate to look like the good guys!
Hence the name HEROES ACT 😂😂 please stop bahaha


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

anyways yll just bunch of haters.. uber drivers talking politics what a comedy


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

I had to login just to reply based on the replies this has garnered. Come one people. Wake up. Why did this become about what party is better when both parties could give two shits about you. The republicans are antisocialist except when it comes to the rich. Just look at SBA and how many billions of dollars the banks pocketed from fees while leaving the little players dry. That was bad mismanagement on the part of the republican's. The democrats are just as worse. They bot suck lol. I can understand if your poor and you vote democrat and i still think your delusional lol. But whats worst is if you are poor and vote republican. Dumb cattle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tenderloin said:


> anyways yll just bunch of haters.. uber drivers talking politics what a comedy


SO MUCH IRONY.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Damn right. That's my way to do it.
> 
> All the more reason to vote Trump 2020!
> &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
> ...


Most of the money goes to the corporations and wealthy elite, whilst the ignorant masses cry socialism and fight about the relative pittance they are getting. Of course a college degree, or an IQ over 90, is not required to drive Uber or Lyft. If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it. If your IQ is below 90, feel free to respond!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

4000 rides said:


> *Most of the money goes to the corporations and wealthy elite, *whilst the ignorant masses cry socialism and fight about the relative pittance they are getting. Of course a college degree, or an IQ over 90, is not required to drive Uber or Lyft. If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it. If your IQ is below 90, feel free to respond!


You're funny.
Do you just make crap up?


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're funny.
> Do you just make crap up?
> 
> View attachment 461462


Beautiful chart. Peel away the facade, and see that billion-dollar companies qualified as small businesses. There are those who would kiss a pig because it had lipstick on it...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

4000 rides said:


> Beautiful chart. Peel away the facade, and see that billion-dollar companies qualified as small businesses. There are those who would kiss a pig because it had lipstick on it...


Shake shack and Chris Ruth is millions not billions and compared to Starbucks, McDonald's, lululemon, etc.

know what are billion dollar companies before you yak, thanks.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

4000 rides said:


> Most of the money goes to the corporations and wealthy elite, whilst the ignorant masses cry socialism and fight about the relative pittance they are getting. Of course a college degree, or an IQ over 90, is not required to drive Uber or Lyft. If the shoe doesn't fit, don't wear it. If your IQ is below 90, feel free to respond!


And I'm here to support the corporations. Big time. 
&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;
&#127958;&#127958;&#127958;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And I'm here to support the corporations. Big time.
> &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
> &#127864;&#127864;&#127864;
> &#127958;&#127958;&#127958;


With your pennies? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


MiamiKid said:


> Not at all poor and I vote straight Republican. If nothing else, just to piss off the working class. LOL
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


Quit playing. You admitted in one post out of a bunch, ran across it and will never forget because it validate my hunch about u. You drove Uber to pay off cc debt.

rich pple don't carry cc debt.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tomboy said:


> I had to login just to reply based on the replies this has garnered. Come one people. Wake up. Why did this become about what party is better when both parties could give two shits about you. The republicans are antisocialist except when it comes to the rich. Just look at SBA and how many billions of dollars the banks pocketed from fees while leaving the little players dry. That was bad mismanagement on the part of the republican's. The democrats are just as worse. They bot suck lol. I can understand if your poor and you vote democrat and i still think your delusional lol. But whats worst is if you are poor and vote republican. Dumb cattle.


Not at all poor and I vote straight Republican. If nothing else, just to piss off the working class. LOL

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Two scenarios that I faced. I can't provide names.

Friends wife is a nurse and had Covid, quarantined and cured in 2 weeks. Will be back to work next week. Its easy for them to catch an spread it.


Private hospitals abroad have stopped taking covid patients to protect their employees. 45 yr old aunt died just 2 days after throat infection. Hospitals here cannot refuse patients, but they can shut down if forced to do something against their will. 


Both scenarios do not look good for us. 

Now 80% of the population cant work from home. I am lucky enough to be in the other 20%.

That's where we need the checks. 12 months at 8 trillion can be recovered in taxes in 4 years. Its not that difficult. Just learn lessons from 1918. Its not rocket science. 

12 months is enough to get a vaccine worst case.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

hpdriver said:


> Friends wife is a nurse and had Covid, quarantined and cured in 2 weeks. Will be back to work next week. Its easy for them to catch an spread it.


I just got off the phone with a nurse @ UCLA, things are better controlled now. Another client told me how her husband had to go into the hospital bc he needs work done and he has compromised immune system plus he's old, she told me how they sent the clothes ahead of time, how they had someone come out to meet them when they called (upon arrival) and how they took him to a section with no one else there so it was safe.


hpdriver said:


> Private hospitals abroad


Not applicable here


hpdriver said:


> Now 80% of the population cant work from home. I am lucky enough to be in the other 20%.


where do you get this figure? A lot of pple are working from home, companies have shifted from office to remote. Mine is one of them, which is tricky because of industry regulations.


hpdriver said:


> That's where we need the checks. 12 months at 8 trillion can be recovered in taxes in 4 years. Its not that difficult. Just learn lessons from 1918. Its not rocket science.


no, it cannot. States are already hurting from lack of taxes now. How can 8 trillion be recovered in four years? And have you ever had credit card debt? You can't just put off your other expenses and just pay off the balance in four years. Instead the four is stretched out into 8-10 but if we were to say this country, it might be even longer.


hpdriver said:


> 12 months is enough to get a vaccine worst case.


theyre working on it now. I don't know the timeline, no one does, but currently there are cocktails to help with the recovery for those that get it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> ...the dems are desperate to look like the good guys!


If you take your blinders off for a minute, you will see that both parties are desperate to look like the good guys.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

hpdriver said:


> 12 months at 8 trillion can be recovered in taxes in 4 years. Its not that difficult.


The government can't balance a budget at all, and you think "it's not that difficult" to have a $TWO TRILLION SURPLUS for 4 YEARS during an economic recovery from a depression....

Thank goodness you're an Uber driver


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

FYI unemployment is taxed too, and IRS collected 3.5T in 2018 and processed 500B in refunds.

So yeah, one year and 3T is not a big deal. Go back and hide in your Prius. 

The economy can be boosted. Like they did in 2018. Loss of a major moneymaker in the family cannot be replaced easily. 

Anyways, stay careful, out there. I hope to see you alive, with both your lungs intact in 6 months. If you are going to waste them anyways, just consider donating one.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Shortly after he took office in 2001, G.W. Bush made a remark about income taxes. He stated that the American People had been overcharged for years and that he had come to ask for a refund.
> 
> For years, the government has been stealing my money and wasting it. I look at this as a partial restitution of what it has stolen from me. The same goes for the District of Columbia local government. The Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia actually has added a "state supplement" to what the Feds are passing out to us.
> 
> ...


You lost me when you quoted GW Bush.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hpdriver said:


> Two scenarios that I faced. I can't provide names.
> 
> Friends wife is a nurse and had Covid, quarantined and cured in 2 weeks. Will be back to work next week. Its easy for them to catch an spread it.
> 
> ...


Has there ever been a successful vaccine for a coronavirus? Worse case is that there never will be one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> "printing money" is not going to solve problems, but just cause MASSIVE inflation down the line.























TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You lost me when you quoted GW Bush.


..........how about if I quote Nancy Pelosi?

"I'm so sorry, President Bush. I never thought I'd pray for the day that you were president again." --Nancy Pelosi, April, 2017


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

hpdriver said:


> FYI unemployment is taxed too, and IRS collected 3.5T in 2018 and processed 500B in refunds.
> 
> So yeah, one year and 3T is not a big deal. Go back and hide in your Prius.
> 
> ...


For every 100 people infected, 1/3rd of 1% dies. Let me supply a visual example.

For every 100 infected:

**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********

1/3rd of 1% die

. < --- 1/3rd of 1% die

Is this worth plunging the economy into a depression that could last decades and kill many many more?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> For every 100 people infected, 1/3rd of 1% dies. Let me supply a visual example.
> 
> For every 100 infected:
> 
> ...


The latest data puts the mortality rate of Covid-19 at 1.3%. 
https://www.healthleadersmedia.com/covid-19/study-puts-us-covid-19-infection-fatality-rate-13If Covid-19 is as contagious as H1N1 and if everyone does not practice social distancing, use masks, hand sanitizer, or stay at home orders, then in theory 8 million people in the US could die. Let's say Covid-19 is 8 times LESS contagious than H1N1.
That would still mean 1 million Americans would die from Covid-19 with zero mitigation involved. 
We should just put every single Covid-19 denier in 1 state(let's say Texas) have checkpoints across the entire border so no one can enter or leave and then let them spread Covid-19 to each other to their heart's content.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> The latest data puts the mortality rate of Covid-19 at 1.3%.
> https://www.healthleadersmedia.com/covid-19/study-puts-us-covid-19-infection-fatality-rate-13If Covid-19 is as contagious as H1N1 and if everyone does not practice social distancing, use masks, hand sanitizer, or stay at home orders, then in theory 8 million people in the US could die. Let's say Covid-19 is 8 times LESS contagious than H1N1.
> That would still mean 1 million Americans would die from Covid-19 with zero mitigation involved.
> We should just put every single Covid-19 denier in 1 state(let's say Texas) have checkpoints across the entire border so no one can enter or leave and then let them spread Covid-19 to each other to their heart's content.


Antibody testing has shown that the 1.3% number is hyper inflated. It's actually closer to the rate of a bad flu season.

Do you actually think that locking me up in a state with others who think like me scares me? With something with a death rate of .3%?

Wow, you must scare easy.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> We should just put every single Covid-19 denier in 1 state(let's say Texas) have checkpoints across the entire border so no one can enter or leave and then let them spread Covid-19 to each other to their heart's content.


Your ghoulish sexual fantasy of a mass Conservative die-off aside, states like Florida and Georgia have been safely reopening for weeks and their trends are going down. This will get very little press because it doesn't feed the "south is going to kill us all" message that the media wanted so desperately to spread.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

New Uber said:


> And free Amazon Prime for Everyone!


Don't forget the free ice cream too! (Sorbet for lactose intolerant people)


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Who is going to pay? And what full amount?


The rich, yes sir................


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Quit playing. You admitted in one post out of a bunch, ran across it and will never forget because it validate my hunch about u. You drove Uber to pay off cc debt.


You don't have that idiot on ignore?



BigRedDriver said:


> Has there ever been a successful vaccine for a coronavirus? Worse case is that there never will be one.


That is a claim being made from a few different quarters. No vaccine for RNA based pathogens. Personally, I never have had a flu shot. For those that do, that's perfect for them. But I saw a breakdown of what goes into a typical flu vaccine and decided then and there to never do it. And, I have a few other reasons....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> You don't have that idiot on ignore?
> 
> That is a claim being made from a few different quarters. No vaccine for RNA based pathogens. Personally, I never have had a flu shot. For those that do, that's perfect for them. But I saw a breakdown of what goes into a typical flu vaccine and decided then and there to never do it. And, I have a few other reasons....


Yeah, he's not that bad (as others I do have on ignore). Just delusional.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

HALLELUJAH!

Nancy Pelosi is an angel sent to us.



CaptainToo said:


> In another ten years, the story of the century will be the rebellion of the millennial against the draconian new taxes then needed to pay interest on the $30-40 trillion debt and the social security/medicare for the surviving boomers. As the boomers die, the millennials will become the majority and they will repudiate the debt owed to China and slash the social security payments being made to seniors. Gotta happen.


There won't need to be any taxes. Indeed, I think that the dawn of the Robotic Age will be one where the money supply will need to be greatly increased - certainly creating a bunch of $T in AmericanBitCoin that is distributed as essentially "helicopter money" to all is the best way to do this. The only way that this becomes a problem is if too many folks get disincentivized to work because of all the FREE STUFF, but as there is not much need for labor - indeed, even the hyperefficient economy could easily be made more efficient if the price of labor were ever to rise (like we are seeing happen in the meatpacking industry, with the new requirement that workers be sociallu distanced) - this really won't be a problem. It will become a problem only when the core inflation rate goes up, and that has been dead for a few decades.

What could become inflationary is the price of land in popular cities or locales. However. that is an inflation that does not affect the little guy, who can live out in the sticks cheaply.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Well, if a YouTube click-baiter says it's going to happen, I guess you can take it to the bank.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/lin...mployment-benefit-over-our-dead-bodies-2020-4


Light-in-the-Loafer Lindsey can go pound sand (or whatever that puffty likes to pound).



mbd said:


> If they are going to spend 10 trillion ,why don't they give each person 50,000$ apiece, and forget about all other bull s*** causes. Let people figure it out( very very dangerous move , most will blow 50,000 in 3 months).
> Let few companies file bankruptcy and restructure.I don't care about what the city and state does. As long as they pick up my trash, I am good.&#128077;
> :smiles::thumbup:


By the time this all works out, we will have spent $10T. :coolio:

I am not blowing my piece of the cheese. I'm investing it in very favorable P/E ratio stock markets.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> If you take your blinders off for a minute, you will see that both parties are desperate to look like the good guys.


In response to this bill that was made by the dems. That comment I made is accurate. I know my politics son.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Light-in-the-Loafer Lindsey can go pound sand (or whatever that puffty likes to pound).


Looks like someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> In response to this bill that was made by the dems. That comment I made is accurate. I know my politics son.


Whatever you say, gramps. -o:


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The Democrats knew it's impossible for this bill to pass Senate, but they push it out anyway, just to pretend that they care for Americans more than the Republicans. 
Just to get some vote for Biden, and to make Republicans look bad. 

Senate leader already said it will be DOA.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> The Democrats knew it's impossible for this bill to pass Senate, but they push it out anyway, just to pretend that they care for Americans more than the Republicans.
> Just to get some vote for Biden, and to make Republicans look bad.
> 
> Senate leader already said it will be DOA.


I will never vote Republican again this is for sure.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You just gave me a reason to, strongly, oppose this bill and vote straight Republican. Socialism SUCKS.
> 
> And, of course, tips are included. I say man up and get out and work.
> 
> ...


Haha Yeah .64 cents a mile and tips are included...

Stop hitting the helium dude your starting to sound about stupid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Haha Yeah .64 cents a mile and tips are included...
> 
> Stop hitting the helium dude your starting to sound about stupid.


No helium here.

Just Martinis. &#128513;
&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> 1. 1200$ stimulus check and 600$PUA until Jan
> 2. 2000$a month/person for 12 months and 1000$ a month for another 12 months, total 24 months, cost almost 10 trillion
> 3. 2000$ a month/person for 6 months ,
> 4. 2000$ a month/person for 12 months


Considering that only a small percentage of people who applied actually receive the benefits speaks to the smoke and mirrors aspect of it all.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> The Democrats knew it's impossible for this bill to pass Senate, but they push it out anyway, just to pretend that they care for Americans more than the Republicans.
> Just to get some vote for Biden, and to make Republicans look bad.


And now the President of the United States is telling us there will be a vaccine by the end pf the year. Why? To get re-elected.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> And now the President of the United States is telling us there will be a vaccine by the end pf the year. Why? To get re-elected.


Not really, but this would help him, he is being told this, I have been reading on the subject as well, all the great minds in the field are on it big time, total competition, it could happen sooner.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Your ghoulish sexual fantasy of a mass Conservative die-off aside, states like Florida and Georgia have been safely reopening for weeks and their trends are going down. This will get very little press because it doesn't feed the "south is going to kill us all" message that the media wanted so desperately to spread.


Media still spreads their poo.

DEM-GOOD
REP-BAAAD!
https://freebeacon.com/media/jared-polis-brian-kemp/
HALLELUJAH!

Nancy Pelosi is an angel sent to us.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> If you rely on this money or Uber job don't worry, you gonna pay the full amount plus percentage after that.


We should bleed, taken advantage of for so long.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> And now the President of the United States is telling us there will be a vaccine by the end pf the year. Why? To get re-elected.


Don't you know there are a few vaccines already?
The issue is not the vaccine, the problem is testing it on humans and finding out there are no long or short term side effects &#128521;


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Not really, but this would help him, he is being told this, I have been reading on the subject as well, all the great minds in the field are on it big time, total competition, it could happen sooner.


Dr. Trump pulled that sh!t out of his ass. Just like he told you sheep that hydoxychloroquine would be a miracle drug that turned out to be a flop. No vaccines will be available until 2021 like all the legit scientists are saying.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

libingbing said:


> Dr. Trump pulled that sh!t out of his ass. Just like he told you sheep that hydoxychloroquine would be a miracle drug that turned out to be a flop. No vaccines will be available until 2021 like all the legit scientists are saying.


Google (or Bing) is your friend, bingbing.









Thousands of Doctors: Yes, Hydroxychloroquine Works Against Wuhan Coronavirus


Over the past three weeks, there's been debate over whether hydroxychloroquine, a drug used for decades to treat malaria, can help ease the symptoms of Wuhan coronavirus. During White House




townhall.com


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Democrats will extend our unemployment . All we have to do is agree to fund their 100K a year pensions that are out of money in places like Illinois and Cali.. We get peanuts till the end of the year and they get 100,000 a year for life. We should get more if we are going to bail out their overpromises.


----------

